# How long can a pork butt sit after smoking?



## smoking bear (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm having a bunch of friends over for a BBQ tomorrow. I plan to smoke a pork butt. We want to start eating at 4pm., and since I have an 11-pound piece of meat, I assume it will take 15-17 hours. Because of that, if I wanted it timed perfectly, I'd have to start it around midnight.

What I was wondering — if I started the smoke much earlier and had it finished by tonight, how would you recommend storing it for 5-6 hours? I'd love to keep it warm that entire time (wrap in foil, then in blankets, then place in a cooler), but I didn't know if that was safe. I could refrigerate it, but I'd sure love to keep it juicy, and that might have an effect.

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 1, 2012)

I have kept them in a cooler wrapped in towels as long as 8 hours and they were still really hot. The key is to make sure to fill the entire cooler so there is no dead space


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 1, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> I have kept them in a cooler wrapped in towels as long as 8 hours and they were still really hot. The key is to make sure to fill the entire cooler so there is no dead space


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jun 1, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> I have kept them in a cooler wrapped in towels as long as 8 hours and they were still really hot. The key is to make sure to fill the entire cooler so there is no dead space


This, pay close attention to the "no dead space".  I have left three butts, foiled and wrapped in towels, in a cooler for over six hours and they were still to hot to pull with nitrile gloves on.  Just pack the towels in tight.


----------



## smoking bear (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks so much, guys. This is exactly why I come to this site for help!

I'll post some Qview when it's all said and done.


----------



## iron city (Jun 1, 2012)

I left one in a cooler with a lot of deadspace for 3 hours while foiled and wrapped in a towel and it was still very warm when I pulled it out. I only planned on an hour but was not home and got caught out.


----------

